# Has the price of R22 just doubled?



## Panabiker (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi, I was looking to buy a can (30lb) of R22 last August and remember it was about $150 average. I didn't buy it because the weather got cooler and I though I could wait till this year. To my surprise, everywhere I looked, the price is now around $300. Did the price go up or it's spring versus fall price?


----------



## kok328 (Apr 18, 2012)

R22 is no longer the current refrigerant and is being phased out.  I believe it is now R-410A.
Just like when R22 replaced R12, the price of R12 sky-rocketed.
That and yes the seasonal aspect doesn't help either.


----------



## thermalmedics (Apr 19, 2012)

In January the EPA mandated a 45% reduction in future production of R-22 in line with the scheduled phase-out.  Prices immediately doubled nationwide.  

Sad to see it happen because I think 22 kicks all over 410a.  we are seeing so many leaks in coils and pressure problems becuause it operates at almost twice the suction and head pressures.

I am glad to hear it is 'earth friendly' because it is venting all over creation with the leaks it is causing.

R134a was such a sweet replacement for R12.  Unfortunately it is not that way with 410.  

Here is a head to head video of the two. 

article here on it

http://phxheatpump.blogspot.com/2012/02/r-22-vs-r-410a.html



I just was on a rooftop last night with a one year old package unit with a 410a leaking coil....


----------



## Panabiker (Apr 20, 2012)

45% reduction? yeah, that explains the price jump. I was aware of the R22 being phased out but I though it would be a more gradual process. 

Besides R410a which is not a direct replacement for r22, are there any alternatives to R22? There is something called R22a but I think it's a hydrocarbon, flammable variety.  Is Dupont's ISCEON® MO99 any different? Can it be used to top off a R22 system without removing the existing R22?


----------



## lloyd (May 21, 2012)

Panabiker said:


> 45% reduction? yeah, that explains the price jump. I was aware of the R22 being phased out but I though it would be a more gradual process.
> 
> Besides R410a which is not a direct replacement for r22, are there any alternatives to R22? There is something called R22a but I think it's a hydrocarbon, flammable variety.  Is Dupont's ISCEON® MO99 any different? Can it be used to top off a R22 system without removing the existing R22?



I wouldn't. Neither is cheap. If you are talking about a top-off I'd use the 22. Mixing would risk an evacuation and starting over which would be really costly.


----------

